# Which Biotech Stocks are Best. Covid Has Changed the Way We Invest



## Lara (Jan 11, 2021)

Covid has changed the way the world lives to the extent that we will never be quite the same. Spending holidays with families on Zoom, watching movies, ordering online more than ever, etc. Stocks we own now should be reviewed carefully as much of our portfolios may be vulnerable in the next predicted drop in the market (could be huge). Some stocks that seem appropriate for now, like Zoom, Netflix and Amazon are already over-priced. 

Experts are advising we buy Biotech stocks sooner rather than later...sooner being now and later being 2025. Biotech is the biggest market of all right now. Especially Genome Sequencing Companies that are meeting the health needs of the pandemic through vastly improving DNA testing that is more highly sophisticated and can build a profile for individuals where doctors can make a more accurate diagnosis for things like Sickle Cell, Cancer, and Blindness. Many companies have been doing this for quite some time now like Moderna, Sorrento, Valeant, and Intuitive Surgical (DaVinci Robot).

I don't know if my sources are accurate (Jeff Brown of Brownstone Research) but he says that "Human Longevity" is a great Biotech stock but is still a private company. Synthrax is a Bio-tech Buyout that should do great. A top genetic sequencing Biotech company is coming out with a new machine that should go up 187% but the name of the company wasn't given. But now is the time before the machine comes out. Does anyone know the company? Maybe ARKG? Also there is Edit, NVTA, and CRSP?

There are also some Toxic Tech Stocks to dump but I don't know which ones. Anyone know?


----------



## WaskaleeWabbit (Jan 17, 2021)

Moderna covid stuff is apparently only a small portion of what they are developing a larger portion of development is cancer treatment esp with their approach. you couldn't go wrong with spreading your chances across 3 or 4 of the current leaders and a similar amount in a long shot upstart. Toxic tech i don't know of any in particular... some people say Tesla but i wouldn't bet against Tesla. Not only do they make billions from collecting carbon offset taxes but they are heavily invested in the future technology that will drive the entire planet... from space vehicles, to satellite communications, high speed trains, and of course electric vehicles. Toyota just makes random cars and throws them on car lots and hopes to sell them... Tesla makes $100K cars and they are already sold as soon as they come off the assembly line. Also i can't name another CEO that has so many interests in so many different areas, creativity, inventiveness... i wouldn't bet against Tesla in the long term. Maybe some of the smart guys like Dave Burry ( the big short) is shorting tesla but he's losing his shorts doing it.


----------



## garyt1957 (Jan 20, 2021)

Why not invest in a mutual fund that focuses on Biotech? That way you get exposure to many companies and don't have to pick winners and losers. I own FBIOX  up 38% for one year and +18-10-20% for the last 3-5-10 years


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 20, 2021)

Too shaky for me. Here today gone tomorrow. I know zelch about the industry so I never touched what i don't understand much like Bitcoin.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 20, 2021)

Got a great tip before to invest in 3 equity funds.  Leaving 'em in place!


----------

